# Shop Made Jigs, Fixtures and Solutions



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*Router Table Spindle Lock - Improved*

I made a couple of improvements. I added a spring to keep the push rod against the actuating lever and a small screw behind the spindle lock lever to keep it from moving too far back when the router was lowered.

Original Post:
I designed my router lift to allow above table bit changed using two wrenches. That worked pretty well but the Porter Cable wrench would occasionally bind on the bottom of the collet, making removal difficult. I decided to use the stock spindle lock instead. I just needed a way to engage it…


----------



## MuzzleMike (Jan 16, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Router Table Spindle Lock - Improved*
> 
> I made a couple of improvements. I added a spring to keep the push rod against the actuating lever and a small screw behind the spindle lock lever to keep it from moving too far back when the router was lowered.
> 
> ...


That is cool I am going to have to see if I can make something like that . Great job .


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Router Table Spindle Lock - Improved*
> 
> I made a couple of improvements. I added a spring to keep the push rod against the actuating lever and a small screw behind the spindle lock lever to keep it from moving too far back when the router was lowered.
> 
> ...


I am very impressed by your blogs keep up the great woodwork.
I like how your lock automatically disengages the router.
This prevents you from starting the router with a locked spindle.
Thanks for the great videos of your router station.


----------



## obi999 (Jan 26, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Router Table Spindle Lock - Improved*
> 
> I made a couple of improvements. I added a spring to keep the push rod against the actuating lever and a small screw behind the spindle lock lever to keep it from moving too far back when the router was lowered.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you, a great idea and inspiration if i ever finally built my own router table.


----------



## griffithgd76 (Jan 10, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Router Table Spindle Lock - Improved*
> 
> I made a couple of improvements. I added a spring to keep the push rod against the actuating lever and a small screw behind the spindle lock lever to keep it from moving too far back when the router was lowered.
> 
> ...


Very clever idea. Hope that works well for you.


----------



## bluesmarky (Jun 1, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Router Table Spindle Lock - Improved*
> 
> I made a couple of improvements. I added a spring to keep the push rod against the actuating lever and a small screw behind the spindle lock lever to keep it from moving too far back when the router was lowered.
> 
> ...


Clever


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Router Table Spindle Lock - Improved*
> 
> I made a couple of improvements. I added a spring to keep the push rod against the actuating lever and a small screw behind the spindle lock lever to keep it from moving too far back when the router was lowered.
> 
> ...


very neat idea, i have to incorp. something like this on my router table. THANKS for the idea.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Router Table Spindle Lock - Improved*
> 
> I made a couple of improvements. I added a spring to keep the push rod against the actuating lever and a small screw behind the spindle lock lever to keep it from moving too far back when the router was lowered.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the comments. I made a couple of needed improvements and uploaded the new video.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*Shop Made Digital Router Height*

Continuing with my router table obsession:

I was flying from Orlando, FL to Fort Myers, FL the other day and this idea popped into my head. I like to make keepsake boxes and with this setup I can adjust the router's height while the router is on without the danger of raising it too high.

I used a universal choke kit that I bought at Advance Auto Parts for about $12. The digital caliper is from Harbor Freight and was less than $10. The springs help take the slack out when raising the bit height. A pin holds it in place. The spring tension can be released by removing the pin and moving the hard maple arm toward the caliper for lowering the bit.

I have some ideas to improve the design that I will be working on. The family is demanding my attention so I have to go for now.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made Digital Router Height*
> 
> Continuing with my router table obsession:
> 
> ...


David…

Have you gone back to this interesting project?


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made Digital Router Height*
> 
> Continuing with my router table obsession:
> 
> ...


That is so sweet and simple. You zero the digital caliper then move the height with your hand crank and read the distance directly on the caliper readout. The graduations on the unit dictate the accuracy. Come to think of it you could use a dial indicator caliper too. The thought of taking an angle grinder to cut off the unneccary stainless bits make my blood run cold.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made Digital Router Height*
> 
> Continuing with my router table obsession:
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to get accurate readings repeatedly. The caliper doesn't move smoothly so the readings tend to jump. the cable flexes too much. The commercial units measure the movement mechanically at the source then send the reading electrically to the read out.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*Hexagons, Octagons and Math...oh my!*

Hello Guys and Gals,

It has been a while since I've been on the site, or in the shop for that matter, due to the busy shedule of my new job. I just recently started working in the shop again and it feels great! As some of you may know, I love building shop made jigs and fixtures as well as finding inexpensive solutions to woodworking challenges.

I am in the process of building a dovetail jig from plans in a ShopNotes issue. The jig uses threaded knobs. I didn't have any in the shop and did not want to spend time or money acquiring some so I decided to make some. I wanted to cut them in the shape of a hex nut to make them look like large wooden nuts. (Let the jokes begin.)

The challenge was to draw a regular hexagon, one with 6 equal sides, on a given width board that I wanted to use. After some research, I found a formula and created a couple of different methods. I posted the pics below or you can find them at Pilot Woodworks and go to Tips and Tricks. If you follow the above links, you can click on the pictures to increase the size.

I also posted a method for drawing regular octagons. I'll post pics of the knobs at a later time.

Later time


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Hexagons, Octagons and Math...oh my!*
> 
> Hello Guys and Gals,
> 
> ...


start drinkin Ocean Spray Juice. The big jugs caps have perfect indents in them. check out the caps on my projects page. they work gr8


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*

Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


I saw the plan for this in Shop Notes. You did a great job on making it. Thanks for the video demonstration.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


Thanks for the demo video. I now have a new jig to build. I have that same drill press, does this jig work best at slow speed?


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


Hey guys,

I had to pull the video down and make a change to the music due to possible copyright infringement. The world is getting crazy. The new video will be up soon.

Thank you for the comments.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


The world is krazy. I'll be back to check it out. thnx for postin


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


There we go. Back up. This time it is me playing the guitar so no copyright infringement. To help offset costs, I monetized the video. I can not ask you to click on the ads but I usually let the pre-ads run for 30 seconds, to help out the video maker. 

One thing I failed to mention in the video: I filed the edge off the chisel to make it dull and to give me a nice clean edge with no chips to start with. This shows how quickly you can put a razor's edge on your tools.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


thanks Dave i'll favorite this one.haven't got to chisels yet but from all that i've read the sharper they are the easier it is to use thanks for the posting


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


looks like it'll do a good job. gr8 background guitar also


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


What rpm do you sharpen with this system?


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


The original author of the Shop Notes version used a full sized drill press that was capable of a low speed of 250 rpm. He used off-the-shelf pulleys of equal size so the rpm of the sharpening disk would be the same 250 rpm. My drill press has a low speed of 650 rpm. Fearing that would be too fast and risk burning my tools, I used two pulleys of unequal size.

Since I planned to make my own pulleys, I just needed to find the right combination that would yield a final output rpm somewhere close to 250. I found an online Pulley and RPM Calculator that was very simple to use.

My final pulley sizes were approximately 1.5" for the primary (drive) pulley and 3.5" for the secondary (driven) pulley. This setup yields a final rpm of approximately 275 rpm, (with my drill press set at 650 rpm).

The exact speed is not critical so long as you are not spinning so fast as to create large amounts of heat. As you can see in the video, I use my fingers to apply the light to moderate pressure on the chisel. I feel a rise in temperature as I am sharpening but it is very minor.


----------



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


Looks like a pretty slick setup you have! The only thing I was going to suggest is you might want to hone the back only when you are done with the last grit. The bur will come off easily on a high grit and you won't be introducing new scratch marks each grit and having to remove them each time. Just to give you an idea, I stone sharpen all my tools and if it is just a quick honing I just remove the slight bur with my strop. If I am actually sharpening I just hit the back quick with the last grit. Just thought I would suggest it. Lookin good.
Nate


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


Thanks Dave cool project!


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


Hey thanks, MNWOODWORKER! I tried that and it worked well. It is important to note that the back of the tool should be flat before sharpening so if you already have a very flat back you can skip that step. If you need to flatten it, go through the grits, flattening the back only, then starting with the low grit again, sharpen the tool. The burr does come off with the high grit but tends to bend over to the front. Just hit the front edge again and check the burr. It works well and is fast.

Thanks again.


----------



## woody123 (May 7, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Notes Drill Press Sharpening System*
> 
> Here is the video demonstration of the sharpening system I posted in projects.


Great video, and what a fine sharpener. I'll have to try to find that issue. 
It's also nice to know there are some other HF freaks out there. I guess you go where you gotta go to make things work.

My .02


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*Thein Separator Epic FAIL!*

I know this topic has been hashed and rehashed to death but I want to chronicle my progress in my journey to improve my dust collection system.

I was using this lid separator







with really good results. I collected 100% of all chips and quite a bit of fine dust as well. The main problem is the efficiency diminished greatly once the can accumulated even a small amount of debris.

So, I thought I would try the Thien Separator. I did not want to invest a lot of time building the type seen in this video link so I went with the simple version as seen here.

With my dust collector, a 3hp KUFO, this was an abject failure. Not a single chip or piece of dust collected in the trash can. I am not exaggerating…100% or all the dust and chips went straight through my dust collector impeller and into the collection bags. (I made sure not to suck up anything too big so as to protect the impeller.)

In fairness, I believe this works very well with shop vacs and lessor collectors. The type seen in the video link above would probably work great with my system. I may build one when I have the time but for now I am trying something a little different. I am making a video as I go along and will share my experience along the way.

Stay tuned for the rest of the story.

I had some camera difficulties while chronicling my progress. Here is a short clip of the final test made with my iPhone. I was amazed by the results.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Thein Separator Epic FAIL!*
> 
> I know this topic has been hashed and rehashed to death but I want to chronicle my progress in my journey to improve my dust collection system.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your failure with the Thien lid. My experience was the opposite. I have almost 100% going into my separator. I have a 2hp HFDC. You can see my lid here:



Are you sure you had tight seals on the lid and constructed it correctly?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Thein Separator Epic FAIL!*
> 
> I know this topic has been hashed and rehashed to death but I want to chronicle my progress in my journey to improve my dust collection system.
> 
> ...


I built a Thien for my 1HP HF, with the top being melamine, with a seal on the outer edge, to seal against the 30 gal trashcan. Works perfect. Whenever chips enter the system, which is a lot, I can hear them hitting the side of the can. NO chips, and very little dust reaches the bag. Happy, happy, happy.


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Thein Separator Epic FAIL!*
> 
> I know this topic has been hashed and rehashed to death but I want to chronicle my progress in my journey to improve my dust collection system.
> 
> ...


Dave, can you show us a foto of your system. Mine works perfectly, and of course, it is another variation on what everyone else has built, though the basics are the same.
Something very simple must have changed for you.
Ron in Sunny Hobart


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Thein Separator Epic FAIL!*
> 
> I know this topic has been hashed and rehashed to death but I want to chronicle my progress in my journey to improve my dust collection system.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, let me first say that I, *in no way*, am criticizing the Thien design. I know it works great for many people. It did not work for me with my system. Did I make an error in building it? Maybe. I don't have any pictures but it looked like everyone else's except that I used a 4" PVC pipe as the outlet. Maybe it was sticking down too much? I should have tried to pull it up until level with the top. Oh well.

Anyway, I think it is a fantastic design! I was probably not careful enough. I have abandoned that design and used my own idea. Giving credit where due, of course, I too used a baffle to limit the amount of turbulence upon the collected chips and dust. I used my stock lid, slightly modified for better fit, cut most of the bottom of the trash can off, added a baffle near the bottom and built a chip bin.

The baffle I used is a full circle about 3" smaller than the diameter of the can, and 3" from the bottom. It works unbelievably well. I made some video and will post.

Again, kudos to Phil Thien who started this band of obsessed dust monkeys! LOL


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

*Shop Made T-track*

I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Hi Dave, what a great idea. What size stock is it? Does it match a router bit or do you have to finesse the dado?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Very good idea Dave. Thnx for the vid. It worked fine. You must have a good phone… lol


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


sweet idea! Will be doing this as well. How did you attach the t-track into the miter slot? Epoxy?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


That's a COOL way of getting T-Track… and a sight cheaper too!

Did you epoxy it in the channel?

I have to remember this… Really COOL…

Good tip on using Table saw to cut the slot too!

I really like your Router Table… especially the dust control!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Great tip. I always thought that T Track was way overpriced. I made some T Track fom aluminum poster frames (just ripped on edge off on the table saw. Ain't cheap great?


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Thanks guys.

The stock is 3/4" square. I used a 3/4" straight bit to cut the "miter slot" and it was a perfect fit.

I pre-drilled 2 holes in each track, countersunk them and used small screws. The screw heads don't sit completely flush, but they don't need to. The carriage bolt never touches the bottom of the track.

Also, I forgot to mention, the square stock is the same thickness as the router table top so I added a piece of 3/4" ply under the track slot for a base to screw it to.


----------



## GarageWoodworks (Jun 30, 2012)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Excellent idea. Thanks.


----------



## JLango (Sep 21, 2008)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Nice video and GREAT idea!


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Great thinking! Thanks.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Great tip. Thank you!


----------



## brucethecontrarian (Dec 18, 2012)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Well played.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Nicely done, good tip.


----------



## AjayO (Nov 24, 2008)

DaveTPilot said:


> *Shop Made T-track*
> 
> I had an idea of how to make T-track on the cheap. I shot this video with my phone so it is not the best but you get the idea.


Thanks for sharing an excellent tip!.


----------

